
Show HN: I built a website with productized service case studies - vinrob92
https://www.productizedstartups.com
======
mattbgates
I'm definitely all for "others" and "alternatives" .. so good job and good
luck. Hope it is as successful as IndieHackers ;)

~~~
vinrob92
Thanks!

